# لدي مشروع تخرج في هندسة اتصالات فارجوا المساعده



## wail009 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخو المهندسين الرجاء المساعدة فى مشروع تخريجى بعنوان :
inherent optic fiber using cdma
​


----------



## mahmoud awd (20 ديسمبر 2010)

انا عملت المشروع ده وانا لسة متخرج دفعة 2010 انتا محتاج اية فية بالظبط


----------



## wail009 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات عامة والمراجع ومشكور على الاستجابة


----------



## mahmoud awd (20 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب انا ايميلي للتواصل [email protected]


----------



## wail009 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

والله مش لاقى رد يقدر يعبرلك على شكري لييك


----------

